# Tamales steaming question?



## Chile Chef (Dec 17, 2009)

I know that you have to steam the tomales after you assemble them, but why do you steam them? And what's the purpose of steaming them?


----------



## Selkie (Dec 17, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> I know that you have to steam the tomales after you assemble them, but why do you steam them them? And what's the purpose of steaming them?



To cook the filling and cornmeal paste that surrounds it. Similar to baking, the heat soaks in from all directions. Also, the cormeal paste (mush or whatever you want to call it) attains a better consistency through wet heat as opposed to dry heat, which would give it an undesirable crust.


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah, thanks I kind of knew it was something like that, but I wasn't quite sure!


----------



## sallynilly (Dec 31, 2009)

When the masa is made correctly mixed with some baking powder, soda, salt and a bit of the cooking broth from whatever meat will go in as filling as well as lard or shortening - it will fluff up in the steaming/cooking process. The test is putting a spoonful of the prepared masa in a glass of very cold water. If it floats - it's ready to be spread on the husks.


----------



## HNLute (Jan 2, 2010)

Steaming "sets" the masa (corn meal mixture ) surrounding the filling.  Any leftover tamales can be frozen and warmed in a microwave for a terrific lunch or side dish.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the fyi's!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 3, 2010)

this thread has made me very excited about learning to make them. ordered a tamale steamer from target. looking forward to the process


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 3, 2010)

Keep us posted Babe!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 4, 2010)

babetoo said:


> this thread has made me very excited about learning to make them. ordered a tamale steamer from target. looking forward to the process


Do it Babetoo, Your going to LOVE them and they're quite easy to make. The only hard part of the whole process is wrapping them up that will take a bit of time. My mom and I did 15 + in about half hours time, but then again we both did the wrapping together. 


I've even got my mom to like them, She said she hated them so much she would never try them again and she did try them and fell in love with them. 

Why she hated them in the first place because her husband at the time when she tried her first one purchased canned tamales and forgot to tell don't eat the corn husk, She ate the husk on one them and hated it. 

Now I taught her the right way to eat them and she loves them! By the way if you have a Mexican store go there and buy ready made masa dough for tamales. That will help with the time management.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 4, 2010)

my handyman is mexican and a cooking buff. will have him help with the wrapping. he brought me some made by one of his sister's. oh my gosh, so yummy, moist and tender. 

we have many mexican grocery store here, three in my area alone. so will go there for ingredients with help from abel . 

he will love it and i am looking forward to cooking with him.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jan 5, 2010)

babetoo said:


> my handyman is mexican and a cooking buff. will have him help with the wrapping. he brought me some made by one of his sister's. oh my gosh, so yummy, moist and tender.
> 
> we have many mexican grocery store here, three in my area alone. so will go there for ingredients with help from abel .
> 
> he will love it and i am looking forward to cooking with him.


Very cool, Let us know how they taste when you get ready to make them ok Babetoo?

Also if you can, take a picture of them.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 12, 2010)

steamer pot arrived today. abel here yesterday, will probably do next week. looking for filling recipes currently. what fun!


----------

